# Looking for a unique pizza crust



## magnum (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello, First time here. Good site, glad I've found it.
I am looking for a unique pizza crust to make at home that has the taste and apperance of almost a saltine cracker. There is a local pizzaria that has this but does not divulge it. It is a thin cust with a very good flavor. 
Thanks, Magnum


----------



## bgan10 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thin Crust Pizza Dough Recipe

Ingredients:

* 3 cups bread flour
* 7/8 cup warm water
* 1 tablespoon vegetable shortening (Crisco)
* 1 teaspoon active dry yeast
* 1 teaspoon salt
* 1/2 teaspoon sugar

Directions:
In a heavy-duty stand mixer fitted with dough hook, add the water, shortening, yeast, and sugar. Mix thoroughly until yeast has fully dissolved. Add flour and salt. Mix on low until most of the flour and water has mixed, then continue kneading for 10 minutes. The dough will be loose and scrappy at first and will eventually form a cohesive ball. There should be no raw flour or crumbs remaining in the bowl.

The dough will be somewhat dry and dense. Place the dough ball into a large bowl and cover tightly with plastic wrap. Let the dough rise for 24 hours in the refrigerator before using. Please note that I cannot over-emphasize the importance of a 24-hour rising time since it is absolutely essential so that the dough will develop its signature texture and, more importantly, its unique flavor! Do not skip this step!
Preheat your oven to 500 F about one hour before you plan to bake the pizza. Turn the dough out onto a large surface and dust with flour. Using a heavy rolling pin, roll the dough out very thin to form a 24-inch or larger circle. If you're using a cutter pizza pan (recommended), dust the pan lightly with flour, place the dough in the pan and dock. Use the rolling pin to trim off the excess dough drooping over the sides of the pan. If you wish to cook the pizza directly on a pizza stone (not using a pan), then place the dough on a dusted pizza-peel, dock, and fold the edge over 1-inch all the way around and pinch it up to form a raised lip or rim.

Next, precook the crust for 4 minutes before adding any sauce or toppings. Remove the crust from the oven and pop any large air pockets that may have formed.

Add your sauce, shredded mozzarella cheese, and your favorite toppings. Continue baking, rotating the pan half way through so that it cooks evenly, until crust is sufficiently browned and crisp, about 10 to 15 minutes. Remove the pizza from the oven and slide pizza out of cooking pan onto a large wire cooling rack or cutting board. Allow to cool for 5 minutes before transferring to a serving pan. This step allows the crust to stay crisp while it cools, otherwise the trapped steam will soften the crust. Once cool, use a pizza cutter to slice the pie into pieces and enjoy! 

got it from the site below :lol:


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

http://www.pizzamaking.com/pizzainnstyle.php

Give this a shot. Pretty similar to the one above, but the dough is not refrigerated but left for 24 hours to rise at room temperature. Though it seems dry when you mix it, don't worry about it, that's the way it's supposed to be. It has a strong yeasty flavor. Really good. I'll be making it for the second time this week. I used a food processor.

Kevin

Muskies are fun to catch.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

5 cups ap flour
2 cups warm water
1 envelope yeast
2 to 3 teaspoons salt

yeast and water, slurry.
add flour and salt, develop either by hand or with mixer.
let double, knock back and double again.
form into several balls of dough and roll VERY Thin, top and bake fast in hot oven, 500 degrees f.

I also use this dough for free form french loaves too (2 envelopes yeast).:smiles:


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

if you add 1/2 TBLS of malt syrup to the formula, the flavor will be quite light and maybe give you that saltine-esqe flavor you are looking for .:smiles:


----------



## magnum (Jan 26, 2007)

Where can you buy malt syrup? I've never heard of it. But that's not surprising.:lol:


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

MAGNUM:
Good afternoon to you. Barley malt syrup Is the same as malt powder you can buy either at a health food store. You can you honey as well... that is what I use instesd of sugar.
Good luck & have a nice day. 

~Z~BESTUS


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Try this one- it's cracker-thin and crispy.

I got it as part of a cooking lesson from Tony Mantuano, who at the time was Exec Chef at Spiagga, a top-line Italian-themed restaurant on the Mag Mile in Chicago. Since then he's opened his own place somplace up north, like Waukegan, I believe.

4 cups flour
2 oz. whole wheat flour
1/4 oz. yeast
3/4 oz. olive oil
1/2 to 1 quart water (depending on the humidity: high = less, low = more)
1/4 oz. salt
1/4 oz. honey

Put lukeward water in bowl with honey, yeast and olive oil. Whisk until yeast and honey are dissolved. Proof

Add flours and salt in large mixing bowl with dough hook; mix well.

Add yeast mixture, mix, then add water to achieve a smooth, soft and elastic dough. Proof at room temp for 1 - 2 hours.

Knock down and refrigerate. Yields 2 pounds pizza dough.

We like this a lot. :lips: 

Mike


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

Any results? I am going to try bgan10's recipe this week.


----------

